# Pickled Eggs



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I made pickled eggs two days ago and
they are marinating in a jar…I put them in
this dish just for the photo…the lovely red 
color is from the beet juice.

Pickle egg brine for 12 hard boiled eggs.
3/4 c beet juice ( one can of sliced beets = 3/4 cup juice)
1 c white vinegar
3 teaspoon of sugar
Put in sauce pot with
the following Spices
A few bay leaves
1 teaspoon cloves
1/2 teaspoon basil leaves
1/2 teaspoon anise seed
1/2 teaspoon celery seed
1/2 teaspoon pepper corns smashed
1/2 teaspoon marjoram leaves
1/2 teaspoon salt 
Bring to a boil and lower to a simmer 
and simmer broth for 10 minutes…shut off and
Strain out the spices…after it cools down slice some red 
Onion and put in with eggs then pour brine over the eggs
and onions in a big jar…completely covering the eggs.
Refrigerate for 2 to 3 days.
*note: you can use 2- 3 teaspoons of pickling spice 
instead of all the Spices that I used.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Some folks use leftover pickle liquid.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> Some folks use leftover pickle liquid.


Have you even made them?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Have you even made them?


No never eat them, I use the pickle juice to relieve cramps. A home remedy that goes back to colonial times and it works. Just take a couple swigs. Sauerkraut and or the juice works also as does the liquid from mild pickled peppers. I have looked into preserving eggs and came across that method of making them. Scroll down for the recipe, method actually.









Pickled Eggs Recipe


This quick and easy pickled eggs recipe only has two ingredients! You can make these in just a few minutes and they're a great snack.




www.bunsinmyoven.com


----------



## Thom Paine (Nov 24, 2021)

Two Knots said:


> Have you even made them?



How do you so perfectly peel those eggs ?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

You run them under cold water until they’re cooled down, remove the water and shake the pot banging the eggs into one another - cracking all the shells and then they come right off easily.
These eggs make awesome egg salad sandwiches.


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

When a friend operated their bar they used to buy the large dill pickles by the gallon. Sell off the pickles and then drop in boiled eggs along with a hot pepper or two into the pickle juice. They always sold like crazy.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

yes, it’s a big bar thing.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> You run them under cold water until they’re cooled down, remove the water and shake the pot banging the eggs into one another - cracking all the shells and then they come right off easily.
> These eggs make awesome egg salad sandwiches.


I just bang them into the sink side to crack and peel under running water. The shells come off easily.


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

Do you peel the eggs before putting them in the vinegar mix?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

snic said:


> Do you peel the eggs before putting them in the vinegar mix?


No, but it’s harder to eat with the shells on.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

i just found this a few minutes ago. interesting.
Pickled onions are a real Swiss knife of a dish. They'll elevate almost anything. Let Nicole show you how to make the best pickled onions you've ever had. 

LEARN MORE:How to Make and Use Pickled Red Onions


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Yes, I like pickled onions, radishes, squash.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> yes, it’s a big bar thing.


Ugh. I’ve seen pickled eggs for sale but I avoid them. my eggs are freshly boiled, freshly pickled, and freshly eaten. I am a suspicious person.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

The grocery store we go to has/had pickled pigs feet and pickled snouts. Now that's bar food.


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

Quick-pickled onions are really delicious. Sometimes restaurants have pickled onions as an option for sandwiches, but they always seem to be too sour. When you make them at home you can control that.

Gotta try the pickled eggs...


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

snic said:


> Quick-pickled onions are really delicious. Sometimes restaurants have pickled onions as an option for sandwiches, but they always seem to be too sour. When you make them at home you can control that.
> 
> Gotta try the pickled eggs...


I’m going to try pickled red onions next. Like you said, you can control the sour when making it at home.


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

Startingover said:


> Ugh. I’ve seen pickled eggs for sale but I avoid them. my eggs are freshly boiled, freshly pickled, and freshly eaten. I am a suspicious person.


The hot peppers they put in there with them would surely kill about anything. I tried one once, won't make that mistake again. 🔥


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Two Knots said:


> Have you even made them?


I use left over jarred hot pepper (liquid) juice strained. I add garlic cloves smashed and a few fresh hot peppers. And if I have some I add some mustard seeds. Pepper flakes work too.


Thom Paine said:


> How do you so perfectly peel those eggs ?


This probably the biggest conundrum with hard cooked eggs. Everyone has a method. And I can assure you that no one always gets a perfect shelled egg every time. It really is a crap shoot. But you can mitigate eggs that are hard to peel.
My method is to put eggs into a large pan of cold water. Tap water. Make sure they are covered with water well.
Bring to a boil with cover on. Once boiling turn off the heat and leave the eggs in the pan covered for 12-15 minutes. This will guarantee they are cooked.
Take pan to sink, drain and run cold tap water on them and fill the pot with tap water. Continue to do this until the water no longer gets warm. Then crack in the pan like Knot does or against the side of the sink like Wooly does. Peel.

There is a thinking that real fresh eggs are harder to peel. I have found this to be true. My friend brings us eggs from his house and they are very hard to peel. After sitting for a couple weeks they peel much easier.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

i Have me a pickled egg at lunch daily.



I boil 18 at a time, leave them in the shell.

Stored on a shelf in the frdige.

I use a half gallon miracle whip glass jar.

P eel tomorrows egg, and place in the Pickling solution.

I bought a 2 pound bag of mixed herbs to use in the vinegar, sea salt, and herb , and Canned Beet juice.

Only use a Tsp of the herbs at a time. 

After a couple of weeks, your brine is "KAPUT", so change it. 

I believe that if an egg is not fully cooked, It won't peel correct, So, I boil longer. 

And if you try to pickle an unpeeled egg, you get nothing, it stays white, and don't get pickled. 

I used the juice from a jar of Dill Pickles the first time, it worked, but I wanted the Beet color, so, I started using the beet juice as well.

ED


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I was only kidding about pickling an egg with the shell on.😆


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Two Knots said:


> I was only kidding about pickling an egg with the shell on.😆


 I know that.

I was just making sure that no one else tries it, as I have failed experimenting.

ED


----------

